# PREGNANT AND HAVE QUESTIONS!!



## Hanini (Oct 16, 2003)

Hello ladies,I just found out I'm 5 weeks pregnant but am only keeping it between my husband and I until we are sure everything will be fine. I'm so excited and nervous. I'm usually IBS-D so I take imodium (1/2 or 1/per day) and am worried about taking it while pregnant. My doc said it is fine but I'm still worried. I think the prenatal vitamins are helping to slow thinks down (knock on wood). My other question is, is Acacia safe during pregnancy? Any info would really help. I'm so excited!!Thanks


----------



## 14144 (May 7, 2005)

Congratulations Barcelona!That is such good news. I'll bet you are so excited, I can't wait until I have kids!Sorry I'm not much help here as I have no children so don't know what is and is not safe (sorry)!!! I did ask my Doctor awhile ago and he said immodium was okay but not to take it too much and that I would have to come off the buscopan tablets that I take for spasms. I dread coming off them. I hope people reply to you with some help. I'll be interested in seeing the replys too as I hope to have children in about a year or so. I'm nervous too about being pregnant with IBS. Did you ask your doctor about being pregnant and having the cramps with IBS, I'm so scared of cramping and pushing and harming the baby. The cramps are so severe. Anyway Congrats again, nice to hear some good news! Best of luck with everything and I hope you get more well wishes and information from here!


----------



## SHERBIE (Dec 23, 2003)

Congratulations Barcelona! I too am pregnant (9weeks) and have IBS D. I also take the amount of imodium each night before bed and have been told that its ok to continue taking by my GP. Not sure about the Acacia as not sure what it is, have you tried doing a search on the internet for information. My D isnt too bad at the moment in the past it used to be a daily problem, but it might be because im suffering with morning sickness all day at the moment.Anyway GOOD LUCK Sarah x


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi there and congrats! When I was pregnent my doc advised me to come off the Imodium. He said although there is no proof that any damage will be done to the baby, there was also no proof that there could be damage. He gave me some fibre filled drinks as a subsitute (fibogel, or something like that) but I did still continue to take 2 imodium a day as my symptoms were quite bad. Obviously it is your ultimate decision if u continue to take them, but my son is 5 now and has no bad effects from taking them. Hope it helps! Good luck...


----------



## Hanini (Oct 16, 2003)

Hey thanks for the info! Sherbie have you and your husband told anyone you are pregnant yet? My hubby and I are so excited but since it is only at the 6 weeks mark we are nervous to tell anyone. I have had the sick feeling alot but haven't starting throwing up yet. When did it start for you? Have you been eating normal food, I'm worried about lacking nutrients because of IBS rules. I have been o.k so far (knock on wood) but am trying to stay off imodium unless I have to go out. If my friends know I'm pregnant then I have an excuse to go to the bathroom alot but they don't know yet. What do you think, should we wait until the first trimester is over before telling? We don't go home (visit) to Canada until the summer so our family and friends at home will find out when we get home. Not sure when to tell people here. This is sooooooo exciting!!!!!Take Care


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh u sound so excited! lol It's over in a song, so make the most of the pregnancy if u can. We didnt tell people until I was just over 2 months, just me being cautious really. Like I say, enjoy it, coz the time flies, my son is 5 now, yet I can still remember the birth as if it was yesterday! Incedentally, stay away from C section if u can. I had it, and didnt go to the loo for 5 days. When I got up on the 6th day I had the most severe stomach cramps and D, I thought I was giving birth again....


----------



## SHERBIE (Dec 23, 2003)

Sorry Barcelona for taking so long to reply. Have been really sick with morning sickness lasting 24/7 that havent touched the PC. Yes I have told people that Im pregnant, as havent had much choice, have been off work now for three weeks and havent moved out of the house except to go to the doctors. Its beginning to ease off now. What has amazed me was the small amount that I've eaten but the amount of sickness and constant D. Lovely....I'm sure that it will be worth it all in the end!







Hope you are well and take care of yourself.Sherbiex


----------

